# Pictures of my herd and a few others



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Becky and her cat Toby








Miss Twiggy looking intense








The grande dame Lexxi








Pepper "what you doing, mom?








Regal Reggie
















Delilah sunning








Pepper








Isis and Smoke playing
















Billy


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My daughter's chi mix, Sasha, gets in on the fun
















Isis is always full out, hard to get a pic of her standing still








Marmalade running from the camera








Reggie








Reggie and Gonzo








Gonzo sunbathing








Smoke








Smoke and Pepper








Of course Pepper has to walk through the only muddy place in the backyard








Billy and Isis


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pretty Marmalade hiding in the house








Lexxi's come hither look








Delilah








Tico came out to wander around, too.








Delilah posing so nice








Tico








He doesn't let being old and blind slow him down








Delilah was very cooperative today, letting me take loads of nice pics of her


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Another action Isis shot








Pepper in the bush








Billy








Almost losing Twiggy in the grass








Isis again








Billy








Ling Ling








Lexxi "Please don't make me go back in the dog room, mom"








Gonzo's favorite place to be, Sarah's lap


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

wow, awesome pictures.
You have a beautiful family there, Human and Canine!! 
I love that pic of Twiggy in the Grass


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderful pictures of beautiful chis and dogs!:love4:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

what gorgeous pics....you are very talented with the camera ! 

those doggies look so happy and well cared for...their coats just gleam.....I must say Ling Ling stole my heart...and Tico...what a little doll....he also has a special place in my heart :love4:

Your girls must be a big help in caring for your fur family....:hello1:


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow you must have your hands full, a lovely family


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wonderful pic's they all look really happy.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I really enjoyed your pic's, Sahara is very pretty girl.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I love my babies and I love taking pictures. 



CHITheresa said:


> I really enjoyed your pic's, Sahara is very pretty girl.


Not sure who Sahara is, but thank you.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

nabi said:


> what gorgeous pics....you are very talented with the camera !
> 
> those doggies look so happy and well cared for...their coats just gleam.....I must say Ling Ling stole my heart...and Tico...what a little doll....he also has a special place in my heart :love4:
> 
> Your girls must be a big help in caring for your fur family....:hello1:


Thank you. Poor little Ling Ling and her crooked face. Tico gives me fits sometimes, he does poorly, then he bounces back like nothing happened. Right now he's doing so well while last week, I was afraid the end was near. It's scary.

Ashley helps a lot, she makes sure they have food and fills their water bowls. Not so much the other girls.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Beautiful babies. I really enjoyed the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JujuElly (Aug 27, 2011)

I want a herd of Chihuahuas! And if I ever get out of this apartment I will!  You have some beautiful babies!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sweet crew!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Tico &Billy have came on so well! Jeez i can say how mch i love your crew!  Theyre all gorgeous Pam! Youre a great Fur mum! Ling Ling is equally cute! it must be a load of fun in your house!  x


----------



## Katkoota (Jun 27, 2010)

Adorable family  Reggie is my fave !!


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You have such a beautiful fur family!!! Love the pics!!


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

I just might have to steal Pepper.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you all again. They are such a joy to own.



CoverTune said:


> I just might have to steal Pepper.


Oh, sorry, no way  Pepper don't wanna get stolen. lol


----------

